# zent optimizer



## chinni (17. Februar 2006)

hallo

ich habe versucht auf meinem server zent optimizer  zu installieren, klappt leider nicht.

ich hab dann mein provider angeschrieben und der möchte für diese dienstleitung satte 37 euro, obwohl das iegntlich standartmässig installiert sein sollte.... 

nun meine frage, gibt es jemand der mir das teil auf meinem server installieren kann, kostenlos?oder mir sagen kann wie ich genau vorzugehen habe.

sahe lieben dnak für jede hilfe.

lg chinni


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2006)

Es gibt im Netz viele Anleitungen dazu, z. B.:
http://www.webhostgear.com/184.html

Du wirst es warscheinlich schon gesagt bekommen haben (und es ist auch diesmal nicht böse gemeint): Aber bist Du sicher das Du einen Rootserver brauchst, wenn Du ihn nicht bedienen kannst?


----------



## chinni (18. Februar 2006)

ich brauche den server da ich unlimitierten traffik brauche, da ich eine grosse galerie habe.

ich habe auch schon nach tutorials den zend versucht zu installieren, ich bekomms einfach nicht hin.  wenn ich die ./install.sh ausführen will, fragt der mich immer wo ich diese speichern will.

ich weiss nicht wie ich das doofe teil das mir den letzten nerf raubt auf meinen server kriege.

kannst nicht du das für mich machen? das wäre superlieb.

die gd library krieg ich auch net installiert.

herzlichen dank

mfg chinni


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (und es ist auch diesmal nicht böse gemeint)


Aber sonst schon, oder? 

@chinni: Halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung, unter Linux musst Du das auch, auch wenn die meisten Befehle klein geschrieben werden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Februar 2006)

Hi chinni,



			
				chinni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht wie ich das doofe teil das mir den letzten nerf raubt auf meinen server kriege.
> 
> kannst nicht du das für mich machen? das wäre superlieb.
> 
> die gd library krieg ich auch net installiert.


Ich kann dir auch gerne eben GDlib als auch Zend Optimizer installieren.

*Selbstverständlich* ist dieses natürlich auch nicht kostenlos - wenn ich einkaufen gehe, wollen die Geschäfte von mir auch Bares sehen und können mit "das wäre superlieb" sich auch nichts kaufen.

Wenn Interesse besteht, bitte einfach mal eine PM / Email senden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2006)

> ich habe auch schon nach tutorials den zend versucht zu installieren, ich bekomms einfach nicht hin. wenn ich die ./install.sh ausführen will, fragt der mich immer wo ich diese speichern will.



Damit ich Dich nicht falsch verstehe: Du führst die *install.sh* über eine ssh-Konsole aus (und nicht über den Browser), richtig? Das Installationsscript fragt Dich wo Du den Optimizer hin installieren möchtest


> Specify the location where to install Zend Optimizer



Falls Du das über den Browser starten möchtest: Das geht nicht!

Ich würde Dir raten die Dinge nicht von Fremden einrichten zu lassen (was verständlich ist). Du kannst nie wissen was derjenige noch alles mit dem Server anstellt. Sei bitte vorsichtig bei solchen Wünschen!

Wenn das ein Profi wie z. B. Arne macht und dazu noch offiziell als Dienstleister der das beruflich macht ist das eine andere Sache. Wie gesagt, _trau schau wem!_ 

@dennis: Ähm..., manchmal .. aber nur manchmal meine ich es richtig böse, ja ... :suspekt:


----------

